# Push Pole Bracket



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

did u try moving the pole further back in the holders?


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

I slid it back, problem is the boat is 17' and the pole is 21', I can only slide it back so far before it drags in the water. I need some kind of bracket to hold it off of the boat up front.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Get Anytide to make you a set that spaces it off the deck a bit.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> What do you use to keep the push pole off of the front of your boat? My boat has 3 pop up brackets but nothing to keep it off the front and is now wearing into the fiberglass and exposing it.



get a small piece of seadeck and install on the deck where the fiberglass has been worn from the pole, it will stop the rubbing and the pole from bouncing off the deck


----------

